# päivästä tulee hyvää



## kaunotar

*days become entertaining - PÄIVÄISTÄ tulevat jännittäviä

Voisitteko sanoa, miten olisi oikein, olkaa hyvä? päiväistä?

Kiitoksia.*


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I'm not quite sure what you want to say. _Days become entertaining_ is literally _Päivistä tulee viihdyttäviä, _and that is good natural Finnish. I hope it's what you want. However, the reference of your English sentence isn't to any specific days as there is no article. That isn't a problem with Finnish, of course, as it has no articles. It just makes me wonder whether you really are looking for what I have given to you.


----------



## kaunotar

*En ole varmaa itse. Suomen kieli saa minut hulluksi vähitteleen.  Mutta tykkään niin paljon. Minun täyttyi käsittää päivistä tulee.. jännittäviä. Päivistä tulee, totta kai.  *_viihdyttäviä sopiikin tosi hyvin.
_*Kiitoksia todella. *


----------



## kaunotar

kaunotar said:


> *En ole varmaa itse. Minun täyttyi käsittää päivistä tulee.. jännittäviä. *



*En ole varma itse. Minun täytyi käsittää.*


----------



## Hakro

Hei Kaunotar!

 Älä tule hulluksi. Minä olen oppinut suomen kielen mutta en ole tullut kovin hulluksi, vain vähän.



kaunotar said:


> *En ole varma itse. Minun täytyi käsittää.*



Tämä meni jo hyvin! Kysy lisää!


----------

